
Show HN: Note_space: organize your thoughts locally, not in the cloud - note_space
http://www.kylla.info
======
note_space
There are a lot of note-taking programs, and I've looked at most of them, but
I couldn't find one that met all of these criteria: 1) runs as a local
program, not on an internet server. 2) uses a relatively simple design,
without overly-complicated features. 3) shows a grid-like display, not a list-
like display. 4) is free, and open source. 5) runs on Windows, Mac and Linux,
but is light-weight and portable. To get all this, I made this program, which
is available for download at www.kylla.info.

